# Surf Fishing in Treasure Island



## jburbee (Oct 7, 2009)

My family is heading down to Treasure Island the week of 10/24-10/31...anyone have any good tips for a surf fisherman from North Carolina?


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

I'm not sure which Treasure Island you are refering to but it really dosen't matter in this time of year as most saltwater areas will have an abundance of bait moving through.
Check with the local tackle stores for a more accurate bait purchase. I would probably fish fresh bait on the bottom at the two hours of the top and bottom of the tides.
Good Luck,

Soapfish


----------



## scottopus (Jun 9, 2009)

I fished Pass-A-Grille beach last Sunday (10/4). Pass-A-Grille beach is two beaches south (4-5 miles) of Treasure Island. There was a ton of bait fish moving along the beach 2 hours before and a half-hour after high tide that day. I used a cheap 4' cast net to catch more bait than I needed that afternoon. I didn't check that day, but I've been able to harvest sand flea as bait.

What type of fish are you looking to catch?

Here's the projected tide for you stay:
2009-10-24 02:51 EDT 2.37 feet High Tide
2009-10-24 07:37 EDT Sunrise
2009-10-24 11:49 EDT 0.29 feet Low Tide
2009-10-24 13:25 EDT Moonrise
2009-10-24 18:53 EDT Sunset
2009-10-25 00:05 EDT Moonset
2009-10-25 03:58 EDT 2.20 feet High Tide
2009-10-25 07:37 EDT Sunrise
2009-10-25 12:55 EDT 0.38 feet Low Tide
2009-10-25 14:04 EDT Moonrise
2009-10-25 18:52 EDT Sunset
2009-10-25 20:41 EDT First Quarter
2009-10-25 21:03 EDT 1.52 feet High Tide
2009-10-25 23:17 EDT 1.58 feet Low Tide
2009-10-26 00:59 EDT Moonset
2009-10-26 05:22 EDT 2.04 feet High Tide
2009-10-26 07:38 EDT Sunrise
2009-10-26 13:55 EDT 0.47 feet Low Tide
2009-10-26 14:39 EDT Moonrise
2009-10-26 18:51 EDT Sunset
2009-10-26 21:11 EDT 1.59 feet High Tide
2009-10-27 01:22 EDT 1.45 feet Low Tide
2009-10-27 01:53 EDT Moonset
2009-10-27 06:57 EDT 1.92 feet High Tide
2009-10-27 07:38 EDT Sunrise
2009-10-27 14:45 EDT 0.57 feet Low Tide
2009-10-27 15:11 EDT Moonrise
2009-10-27 18:50 EDT Sunset
2009-10-27 21:27 EDT 1.68 feet High Tide
2009-10-28 02:43 EDT 1.19 feet Low Tide
2009-10-28 02:47 EDT Moonset
2009-10-28 07:39 EDT Sunrise
*2009-10-28 08:27 EDT 1.86 feet High Tide*
2009-10-28 15:26 EDT 0.69 feet Low Tide
2009-10-28 15:41 EDT Moonrise
2009-10-28 18:49 EDT Sunset
2009-10-28 21:41 EDT 1.79 feet High Tide
2009-10-29 03:40 EDT Moonset
2009-10-29 03:43 EDT 0.89 feet Low Tide
2009-10-29 07:40 EDT Sunrise
*2009-10-29 09:43 EDT 1.85 feet High Tide*
2009-10-29 16:00 EDT 0.84 feet Low Tide
2009-10-29 16:11 EDT Moonrise
2009-10-29 18:49 EDT Sunset
2009-10-29 21:55 EDT 1.93 feet High Tide
2009-10-30 04:31 EDT 0.57 feet Low Tide
2009-10-30 04:34 EDT Moonset
2009-10-30 07:40 EDT Sunrise
*2009-10-30 10:44 EDT 1.85 feet High Tide*
2009-10-30 16:29 EDT 1.01 feet Low Tide
2009-10-30 16:42 EDT Moonrise
2009-10-30 18:48 EDT Sunset
2009-10-30 22:09 EDT 2.08 feet High Tide

It looks like the mornings towards the end of you stay are going to be the best tides for you.


----------



## jburbee (Oct 7, 2009)

I was looking to catch some blues or drum...looks like they are running this time of year.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I never had any luck there.


----------



## speechless33759 (Mar 9, 2009)

jburbee said:


> My family is heading down to Treasure Island the week of 10/24-10/31...anyone have any good tips for a surf fisherman from North Carolina?


Grab either a cast net or sabiki rig and catch some threadfins...then free line them while you are waist deep in water. The jacks and macks are still there and they will give you a great battle on light tackle.

Or you can head to Ft. Desoto and try some of the piers there or even the skyway fishing piers, but the skyway is $4/car in addition to $4/person. i like the South Pier better than the north because you get more space there....but the skyway is hit and miss. You will definitely need to bring a 6' cast net or a bunch of sabiki rigs because you'll need bait, but while getting bait, you'll catch either jacks or ladyfish that will tear your sabiki rig apart. I have to bring 3 packs of sabiki's everytime I go.


----------

